# Glossmax open boxing day?



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

Orite all, merry xmas

just received some vouchers for glossmax as a xmas pressie, just wondered if your open tomorrow, last day off work for ages.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Hi Tom,
Only just got in.
We're not really open tomorrow, but if we can arrange a time I should be able to meet you.
Sent a PM.
Cheers


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Dedication to the cause that is.


----------



## Tom Newton (Aug 2, 2009)

cheers mate, returned pm


----------

